# Ritzi's story



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Before our boys arrive and cause me chaos i thought i would write up my story  

In may 2000 i was diagnosed with a serious bowel disease and had lots of major surgery to save my life - i knew age 21 that having babies would be hard for me   but dh and i always hoped a miracle would happen  
In 2001 i fell pregnant by some miracle but as i was so sick i needed surgery while pg and woke up in ITU to be told i had lost the baby   Again in 2002 i fell pg but didn't know until i started to mc while on holiday abroad   

after numerous tests and several more years we discovered that i was unable to fall pg and that i needed IVF and so the horrendous journey started.............we had 9 tx with one positive test - sadly i lost the baby at 12 weeks   we were told a pregnancy was now too risky for my life and i made the decision to call it a day  

dh always wanted to adopt and so in july 2007 we finally made the call to our adoption agency  

our adoption journey has been relatively ok   we started HS in september 2007 and went to approval panel in April 2008 - that was not a walk in the park though as we were put through the ringer   however, we were approved for 1-2 children aged 0-8 years. Following panel we made an informal complaint re our SW and our case was picked up by the manager. 
we started our search for our babies and came close a few times but something always went wrong   

until now  

we went to an exchange day on october 2nd and to our delight saw the piccies of our 2 gorgeous boys - we thought we would miss out again but we discovered as they both have a disability people were passing them by   we decided to hear more from the SW and as she talked we got more and more excited   the SW visited and we were hooked! We've since met the boys FC - seen about 1million pictures and on the 16th december we were matched at panel  

we meet our beautiful boys on january 6th 2009 - dizz is 3 and scoop is 1    

our lives will never be the same i am sure - we are so excited! 

ritz


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ritzi,  I'm so happy for you hun, I bet you can't wait for your meeting day.

Rhian will be there with you, I'm sure.  

So happy for you.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

OH Ritzi I am so pleased for you.

All the best for Janaury 6th

Chris, Jack and Harry


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

As I am only starting on this journey hearing a happy ending is wonderful! 

Enjoy everything your new family has to throw at you.

Congrats


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Aww Ritz, eyes misty now. Thanks for sharing the journey. You will give hope to others. And very soon you can start living your dream.
xxx


----------

